# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess my racial background

## Its me

Attachment 13272Attachment 13273Attachment 13274Attachment 13275
Hello people.Father comes from eastern Thrace (relatives say they were from either Andianoupoli or Redestos ).They were expelled from there in the early 1900s due to the Greco Turkish war,from what i know my grandgrandparents were part of the Greeck populus there.After asking some relatives from my fathers side there doesnt seem to have been at least in the last few generations Pontids,Armenians or Turks and i say doesnt seem because before the late 1800 i dont have any solid info.Mother comes from Albania and possibly had ancestors in either Slavic countries or central Europe judging by some pictures of relatives i found.Skin is ussualy just a bit fairer but once summers or spring starts and i spend time outside the color is that of the picture.
The guy on the right is my grandfathers youngest brother (from my fathers side) that was a war veteran in Cyprus and had aired some times on TV.
All opinions accepted of course in the end we cant change what we are so lets get going shall we ?

----------


## Its me

For some reason i cant see the images i uploaded if you have the same issue let me know.If you know why that is let me know,im new to this forum after all :)

----------


## bigsnake49

> For some reason i cant see the images i uploaded if you have the same issue let me know.If you know why that is let me know,im new to this forum after all :)


I can see them fine.

----------


## bigsnake49

> Attachment 13272Attachment 13273Attachment 13274Attachment 13275
> Hello people.Father comes from eastern Thrace (relatives say they were from either Andianoupoli or Redestos ).They were expelled from there in the early 1900s due to the Greco Turkish war,from what i know my grandgrandparents were part of the Greeck populus there.After asking some relatives from my fathers side there doesnt seem to have been at least in the last few generations Pontids,Armenians or Turks and i say doesnt seem because before the late 1800 i dont have any solid info.Mother comes from Albania and possibly had ancestors in either Slavic countries or central Europe judging by some pictures of relatives i found.Skin is ussualy just a bit fairer but once summers or spring starts and i spend time outside the color is that of the picture.
> The guy on the right is my grandfathers youngest brother (from my fathers side) that was a war veteran in Cyprus and had aired some times on TV.
> All opinions accepted of course in the end we cant change what we are so lets get going shall we ?


Is your mother Albanian or Arvanite?

----------


## Its me

Attachment 13277Attachment 13278 Well i had not seen these pictures in years.I may be wrong about the slav ? I dont know anything but broad terms and i came here mostly because you people can categorize almost everything.Apart from that im really busy everyday and dont have time to properly study races and anthropological terms.I also feel somewhat bad for sharing this personal stuff but these people no longer live so i guess no harm will come out of it.

----------


## Its me

On the last two pictures,on the first one the couple is my grandmother and grandfather and the guy behind them is a great grand father,while on the second picture the man on the right is my grandfather and on his left his mother

----------


## Its me

Both of these of course from my mothers side (boy i wish this forum would allow me to edit my posts)

----------


## bigsnake49

Your grandfather and his mother are good looking people. He seems to have lighter hair.

As an aside, both of my parents families came from the Eastern Thrace area. My father from the town of Gaup and the other from Duyanji. Both towns kinda of across the Evros river from Soufli, both northeast of Soufli.

----------


## Mordred

"end we cant change what we are"

I like this comment very much. That's actually why life can be interesting and beautiful. How fun would it be if everyone looked the same, not fun at all. 

Coming back to the topic. From the pictures you provided I had a first moment where I thought "look a dark haired Viking". And in all honesty Vikings were also dark haired, I don't know who created the All Vikings are blonde myth, bur it's false. 

I don't think you look like your parents, or it just maybe the pictures that are old and not perfect. To me your phenotype could be found in any European country, and you give a bit of a Welsh vibe. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> On the last two pictures,on the first one the couple is my grandmother and grandfather and the guy behind them is a great grand father,while on the second picture the man on the right is my grandfather and on his left his mother


Thanks for the compliment man.He had barely blond hair but all of his children had fair characteristics.My aunt for example is full ginger with green eyes and all of her children,my cousins,have blond hair and all of my cousins children have them too.My mother is half blond half brown in hair and light eyes and my 2 other uncles have one blond hair and the other brown.
On the contrary almost all relatives from my fathers side have darker characteristics apart from the skin which is either a bit more light than that on my pictures or a bit more tanned.For the most part ive inherited my fathers colors and face shape.I will try to find some pictures were im younger and with no facial hair.
Redestos is the most eastern part of Thrace while Andianoupoli is in the northern part.Most propably though Redestos is where they resided because i think some relative of mine found some sort of hotel my great grandfathers had there that was still standing and at least on some places had the same furniture from 19th century ! Of course at this point it was run by other people.

----------


## Its me

> "end we cant change what we are"
> 
> I like this comment very much. That's actually why life can be interesting and beautiful. How fun would it be if everyone looked the same, not fun at all. 
> 
> Coming back to the topic. From the pictures you provided I had a first moment where I thought "look a dark haired Viking". And in all honesty Vikings were also dark haired, I don't know who created the All Vikings are blonde myth, bur it's false. 
> 
> I don't think you look like your parents, or it just maybe the pictures that are old and not perfect. To me your phenotype could be found in any European country, and you give a bit of a Welsh vibe. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


That Welsh vibe killed me  :Smile:  Well the people on the pictures are my grandparents and the guy that i sent with my initial photos is my grandfathers,from my fathers side,youngest brother and i sent him because i dont have any good pictures of my grandfather,in many regards they look the same.I will send a picture of mine with no facial hair where i look exatly like my father.In general bodily and facialy we are photocopies and there was that picture where it was him,my grandfather and me young in the same living room looking at the camera and its like the old,the young and the younger clone  :Smile:  Ive never been called a dark haired Viking so thanks for the compliment :)

----------


## Its me

Does anyone know how to delete posts ? I cant seem to find where the delete button when i click edit is.I also think i dont have a delete button

----------


## Its me

Here are some ancient photos of mine if they help more Attachment 13283Attachment 13285Attachment 13286Attachment 13301

----------


## Its me

Unfortunately the bike on the picture was an abandoned one but i couldnt miss the opportunity for a pose

----------


## bigsnake49

> Attachment 13279Attachment 13280Attachment 13281Attachment 13282 Here are some ancient photos of mine if they help more


The attachments are not showing up for us.They might for you but not for us.

----------


## bigsnake49

> Thanks for the compliment man.He had barely blond hair but all of his children had fair characteristics.My aunt for example is full ginger with green eyes and all of her children,my cousins,have blond hair and all of my cousins children have them too.My mother is half blond half brown in hair and light eyes and my 2 other uncles have one blond hair and the other brown.
> On the contrary almost all relatives from my fathers side have darker characteristics apart from the skin which is either a bit more light than that on my pictures or a bit more tanned.For the most part ive inherited my fathers colors and face shape.I will try to find some pictures were im younger and with no facial hair.
> Redestos is the most eastern part of Thrace while Andianoupoli is in the northern part.Most propably though Redestos is where they resided because i think some relative of mine found some sort of hotel my great grandfathers had there that was still standing and at least on some places had the same furniture from 19th century ! Of course at this point it was run by other people.


I know where both Adrianopolis and Redestos are.  :Laughing:

----------


## Its me

I edited my initial post and i guess theyre visible now

As you can see my face changes a lot when i have facial hair and when i dont.Unfortunately i dont have one with a very short haircut

----------


## Its me

Well i dont know why but i felt the need to point them out  :Great:

----------


## Its me

> Does anyone know how to delete posts ? I cant seem to find where the delete button when i click edit is.I also think i dont have a delete button


Can anyone help me with this ?

----------


## MOESAN

It isn't yet a typologic analysis but at first sight you evoke me some Spanish people (not all of them of course!)

----------


## Its me

> It isn't yet a typologic analysis but at first sight you evoke me some Spanish people (not all of them of course!)


But if we had a typological analysis ?

----------


## Archetype0ne

Edit:My bad. Did not see your request to delete the post.
Just wipe whatever you want deleted when you edit your previous posts. That's the only way I know unless a moderator removes the post themselves.

----------


## Its me

> Edit:My bad. Did not see your request to delete the post.
> Just wipe whatever you want deleted when you edit your previous posts. That's the only way I know unless a moderator removes the post themselves.


When i delete everything in the post it sais "Your message must contain at least 10 characters" 

Apart from that do you have an opinion on my face ? (of course im not asking if you find me attractive or not :) )

----------


## Archetype0ne

> When i delete everything in the post it sais "Your message must contain at least 10 characters" 
> 
> Apart from that do you have an opinion on my face ? (of course im not asking if you find me attractive or not :) )


Just put some "lore ipsum" that should do it.

Your younger/tanner pics remind me of Lebanon or maybe Tunisia.
Your older bearded ones, you could fit in the southern Balkans. But then again I think certain Tunisians/Lebanese folks also could fit.

----------


## Angela

I will defer to the Greeks here, but imo you don't look like any Greek I've ever seen, and in fact you don't look like any of the relatives whose pictures you've posted. Your grandfather and his mother look very Italian to me, especially your great-grandmother. They both would fit seamlessly in Italy.

You, on the other hand, would not, imo. I somewhat agree with Archetype; you look Middle Eastern.

----------


## Its me

> I will defer to the Greeks here, but imo you don't look like any Greek I've ever seen, and in fact you don't look like any of the relatives whose pictures you've posted. Your grandfather and his mother look very Italian to me, especially your great-grandmother. They both would fit seamlessly in Italy.
> 
> You, on the other hand, would not, imo. I somewhat agree with Archetype; you look Middle Eastern.


Middle eastern ? Yea thats very possible since my great granfathers from my fathers side came from eastern Thrace.Well i dont look like them because i mostly took from my father when it comes to looks and what not.The thing is though how middle eastern ? Because ive been near many middle easteners from multiple countries cause theyre plenty the last few years in Greece and have nothing in common with them in looks.Unless youre talking about Pontids,western Turks or something.
You should also try and figure out the guy on the last 2 pictures of my first post since hes also a relative of mine.

----------


## Angela

> Middle eastern ? Yea thats very possible since my great granfathers from my fathers side came from eastern Thrace.Well i dont look like them because i mostly took from my father when it comes to looks and what not.The thing is though how middle eastern ? Because ive been near many middle easteners from multiple countries cause theyre plenty the last few years in Greece and have nothing in common with them in looks.Unless youre talking about Pontids,western Turks or something.
> You should also try and figure out the guy on the last 2 pictures of my first post since hes also a relative of mine.


As to the picture of the young man on the bike, people getting a very dark tan from the summer sun doesn't mean anything other than that the odds are the person is EITHER from Southern Europe or from the Near East. It is possible, however, that the person is actually from north of the Alps. I've said till I'm blue in the face that pigmentation is the least reliable indicator of ethnicity.

I was looking at my wedding album a lot this weekend. This is a picture from it. We were married at the end of the summer when my husband had been working construction outdoors for my father to try to save the money for our backtracking trip through Europe. Now that most of his life is spent in an office, his skin is an olive white.

Attachment 13292

Aiden Turner:




The picture of the young man on the skateboard doesn't show the face very well. If you weren't telling me all these pictures are of you, I wouldn't guess. 

All of that said, I don't see a family resemblance with any of the family members you posted, particularly not your grandfather's mother, or your mother and her father. 

In general, as I said, I defer to the Greeks on the site as to whether you look really Greek to them. I haven't been to every corner of Greece, so I wouldn't know.

For example, there are people like these Greek politicians whom I wouldn't have immediately guessed were Greek.

----------


## Its me

> As to the picture of the young man on the bike, people getting a very dark tan from the summer sun doesn't mean anything other than that the odds are the person is EITHER from Southern Europe or from the Near East. It is possible, however, that the person is actually from north of the Alps. I've said till I'm blue in the face that pigmentation is the least reliable indicator of ethnicity.
> I was looking at my wedding album a lot this weekend. This is a picture from it. We were married at the end of the summer when my husband had been working construction outdoors for my father to try to save the money for our backtracking trip through Europe. Now that most of his life is spent in an office, his skin is an olive white.
> Attachment 13292
> The picture of the young man on the skateboard doesn't show the face very well. If you weren't telling me all these pictures are of you, I wouldn't guess. 
> All of that said, I don't see a family resemblance with any of the family members you posted, particularly not your grandfather's mother, or your mother and her father. 
> In general, as I said, I defer to the Greeks on the site as to whether you look really Greek to them. I haven't been to every corner of Greece, so I wouldn't know.
> For example, there are people like these Greek politicians whom I wouldn't have immediately guessed were Greek.


Theres no standart when it comes to Greek faces unfortunately.The motorcycle one is from a summer were i was going every day for hours at the beach while the other one is not a skateboard but a locomotive,i had to crop it though for it be smaller,ill post the original picture in place of the cropped one in hopes its cleaner.In cold months when theres not much sun i become a bit "whiter"-paler too,not that pale but more than in the pictures definitely.I did a bit of research and by looking at some phenotypes the one closer to my face is the pontid and gracile med one.Lebanon and Tunisia are out of the question mostly because if i had relatives from there believe me i would definitely know even if it was 5 generations ago.

----------


## Dushman

You look very Arab to me as well. If I had to choose only 1, I’d go for Palestinian or Jordanian since the Lebanese and Syrians are more varied in phenotypes.

----------


## Its me

> You look very Arab to me as well. If I had to choose only 1, I’d go for Palestinian or Jordanian since the Lebanese and Syrians are more varied in phenotypes.


This is just too much,in the end im gonna hear that i look like an African from Kenya.I do accept that i look like a near easterner or some sort of western Turk and can at worst accept that i look like some sort of an Armenian (the latter are very common in Greece) but not that i look Arab.After all i know where my ancestors were for many generations,even in the mid to early 1800s and these places you and others have mentioned have nothing to do with where they were.Theres plenty of far cleaner and telling pictures of mine and from people from my fathers side but im not willing to share them because thats private info and this is the internet.I have an Egyptian friend and some Armenians from Pontus and when we sit side by side we are easily distinguishable.

----------


## Dushman

Northern Arabs can have a similar skin tone if not lighter than that of the Armenians. I did not mean to offend you. FYI, I find Northern Arab women very beautiful and their skin tone is perfect. I wish my skin was more resistant to the sun.

----------


## lockdownboredom

Have you had a DNA test OP?

----------


## Bill7

Your mother is Albanian or arvanite? You pass anywhere in South Europe I think

----------


## Its me

> Northern Arabs can have a similar skin tone if not lighter than that of the Armenians. I did not mean to offend you. FYI, I find Northern Arab women very beautiful and their skin tone is perfect. I wish my skin was more resistant to the sun.


I find it mostly wrong than offensive.I never really liked arab women with some exceptions of course.

----------


## Its me

> Have you had a DNA test OP?


Unfortunately no.I came to this forum to use it as a poor mans DNA test :) Do you have any cheep option to propose ?

----------


## Its me

> Your mother is Albanian or arvanite? You pass anywhere in South Europe I think


My mothers grandgrandparents were some sort of big land owners and i think well paid lawyers in the region between what would later become Serbia and Albania.They mostly married with other rich peoples from what ive been told by my grandma and mother.Judging by pictures of them,many of wich i havent posted here,that i have they would mostly pass for Italians than Balkans.I had these thoughts even before Angela because i had been looking at some Italian people from pictures and they looked the same.Then communism came and expelled them to the mountains of Albania and they took their money and land,one of my grandfathers brother even fled to Australia to avoid being captured.So to give a short answer most propably if they werent some sort of Italian traders or well educated rich house then they were Albanians but in no case Arvanites.Of course this is not bragging or anything for that matter just what ive been told

----------


## MOESAN

> But if we had a typological analysis ?


You don't like Near-eastern to me, not impossible but very last choice, and then it would be one of the possible Lebanon people; not Tunisian.
your straight hair is more common among European, and not very 'mediter'; your face is rather middle-long-oval 'mediter' (more typical of true 'atlanto-mediter' when without archaic accretions which increase breadth of cheekbones), your nose is long ('mediter' roughly said, here again without archaic input hich shorten nose) but rather straight, no 'indo-afghan' input so no "arab" likehood; if it was less fleshy as a whole, your nose could almost pass among true 'nordic' types (without archaic input here again); your mouth is rather 'mediter' (thicker lower lip) without I could say more;I lack clear angles for your skull and forehead; all the way, nothing typical of TODAY Neareasterners. Very rough analysis.
I spoke about Iberian (Spanyard) but now I could propose also some Bulgarians; rather 'mediter' as a whole, mayby with 'danubian'.

----------


## Its me

> You don't like Near-eastern to me, not impossible but very last choice, and then it would be one of the possible Lebanon people; not Tunisian.
> your straight hair is more common among European, and not very 'mediter'; your face is rather middle-long-oval 'mediter' (more typical of true 'atlanto-mediter' when without archaic accretions which increase breadth of cheekbones), your nose is long ('mediter' roughly said, here again without archaic input hich shorten nose) but rather straight, no 'indo-afghan' input so no "arab" likehood; if it was less fleshy as a whole, your nose could almost pass among true 'nordic' types (without archaic input here again); your mouth is rather 'mediter' (thicker lower lip) without I could say more;I lack clear angles for your skull and forehead; all the way, nothing typical of TODAY Neareasterners. Very rough analysis.
> I spoke about Iberian (Spanyard) but now I could propose also some Bulgarians; rather 'mediter' as a whole, mayby with 'danubian'.


I guess these will help with the skull.The colors of my skin are darker and here they look lighter due to the white light from the lamps

Attachment 13313Attachment 13314Attachment 13315

Ive lost 30 minutes and they just wont get posted properly.I guess you can save them and rotate them yourself,unless theres something i can do that i dont know

----------


## lockdownboredom

> Unfortunately no.I came to this forum to use it as a poor mans DNA test :) Do you have any cheep option to propose ?


These services are the most acclaimed:
ancestry.com
23andme.com

23andMe has the advantage of testing your Y-DNA whilst the raw data provided by ancestry.com is more detailed containing more SNPs resulting in higher accuracy.

----------


## Doggerland

You clearly have European facial features like your nose or your long face. But your eyes look really middle eastern.

You don’t have the thick hair and beard like many Middle Easterns or Arabs have, that gives you a more southern European look.

Corsica could be a place where you can pass: 

https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/976/mc...ica_demo_g.jpg

----------


## Its me

> These services are the most acclaimed:
> ancestry.com
> 23andme.com
> 
> 23andMe has the advantage of testing your Y-DNA whilst the raw data provided by ancestry.com is more detailed containing more SNPs resulting in higher accuracy.


Thanks i will do some research look at them both more carefully and decide.How long do results from these things take to be ready ?

----------


## Its me

> You clearly have European facial features like your nose or your long face. But your eyes look really middle eastern.
> 
> You don’t have the thick hair and beard like many Middle Easterns or Arabs have, that gives you a more southern European look.
> 
> Corsica could be a place where you can pass: 
> 
> https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/976/mc...ica_demo_g.jpg


Middle eastern ? Again maybe thats true but my eyes are closer to those of Javier Bardem and in a forum i saw while searching they classify him as Berid.After looking at what one earth a Berid is i can with confidence say that i share the eyes of plenty Berids.When i searched about "middle eastern eyes" i didnt really find anything close to mine apart from some very rare cases.I may be wrong about all this since im no expert but it still remains my honest and as much as it can be unbiased opinion.

----------


## Doggerland

The reason why I think that your eyes look more Middle Eastern in terms of morphology(Eyelid, eye opening, shape):



North Africans or Albanians can have Middle Eastern looking eyes too.

----------


## Its me

> The reason why I think that your eyes look more Middle Eastern in terms of morphology(Eyelid, eye opening, shape):
> 
> 
> 
> North Africans or Albanians can have Middle Eastern looking eyes too.


Nice eye chart,i can definitely see the similarities.Put some berid or Javier Bardem eyes in there and youll see theyre close to mine too.For example look at this guys eyes and then look at mine,i may not be berid but the eye opening and eyelid are close Attachment 13319

----------


## lockdownboredom

> Thanks i will do some research look at them both more carefully and decide.How long do results from these things take to be ready ?


Typically within 4 weeks.

----------


## Its me

> Typically within 4 weeks.


Pretty fast

----------


## lockdownboredom

> Pretty fast


Seen reports of results being available within a week.

----------


## Mordred

I don't think you have any middle Eastern similarities at all in my opinion. The first pictures and the other from the side is not even close to middle Eastern features. Your head is narrow and and forehead is pretty large, nose is straight, which I've seen in many Poles and Czechs, Germans usually calls their nose area Roman which have a slight bend. As I've earlier said I think the narrow face is a common feature up here in Scandinavia and sometimes in the British Isles and Italy. Your colours are darker than up here, but not unseen. I agree your DNA test would be interesting. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

I agree with Mordred, you don't look Middle Eastern, i see a lot of Palestinians around here and you are not the typical Palestinian, you look more like in Anatolian-Caucasus cline, but would pass around and in Balkans on general, but those people with more Kavkaz-Anatolian tendencies.

----------


## Androgenica

Half Albanian/Kurd here. Having been exposed to many Albanian (Balkan) and Kurdish (Middle Eastern) people, plus thousands of Canadians varying in hundreds of ethnicities,* I would say many comments here are misinformed and/or stem from lack of experience*. You don’t look “Arab” (whatever that means).

Your skull, phenotype, nose, lips, and general features fit well within the broad Southern European look.

However, your eye shape/lids are very common in the Middle East which is throwing people off. Even if you had grey/blue eyes, it would not negate the ME shape. 

You could pass as Greek, Italian, Western Turkish, Mediterranean, and also some Middle Easterners who themselves could pass as Southern European (like many Lebanese).

Even very distant DNA(less than 5%) could impact your looks.

My MtDNA is N9a from Japan/China, my grandmother has 5% Central Asian DNA and quite high cheekbones to prove it. Even 5% of something can change your look.

On a DNA test, I could see you as 80-90% European Greek + 10-20% West Asian on a DNA test.

----------


## Its me

> I don't think you have any middle Eastern similarities at all in my opinion. The first pictures and the other from the side is not even close to middle Eastern features. Your head is narrow and and forehead is pretty large, nose is straight, which I've seen in many Poles and Czechs, Germans usually calls their nose area Roman which have a slight bend. As I've earlier said I think the narrow face is a common feature up here in Scandinavia and sometimes in the British Isles and Italy. Your colours are darker than up here, but not unseen. I agree your DNA test would be interesting. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


It would be funny if i found out that i have some northern European DNA

----------


## Its me

> Half Albanian/Kurd here. Having been exposed to many Albanian (Balkan) and Kurdish (Middle Eastern) people, plus thousands of Canadians varying in hundreds of ethnicities,* I would say many comments here are misinformed and/or stem from lack of experience*. You don’t look “Arab” (whatever that means).
> 
> Your skull, phenotype, nose, lips, and general features fit well within the broad Southern European look.
> 
> However, your eye shape/lids are very common in the Middle East which is throwing people off. Even if you had grey/blue eyes, it would not negate the ME shape. 
> 
> You could pass as Greek, Italian, Western Turkish, Mediterranean, and also some Middle Easterners who themselves could pass as Southern European (like many Lebanese).
> 
> Even very distant DNA(less than 5%) could impact your looks.
> ...


EXATLY my thoughts.10-20% is a lot and would show a lot more on my face,i would say half of that 5-10% definitely.I found some more pictures and from my fathers side,grandparents look really really Balkan,i may share these pictures later on if i feel like it

----------


## Androgenica

> EXATLY my thoughts.10-20% is a lot and would show a lot more on my face,i would say half of that 5-10% definitely.I found some more pictures and from my fathers side,grandparents look really really Balkan,i may share these pictures later on if i feel like it


5-10% is possible too. Doing a DNA test would be your best bet. 

The correlation between phenotype and genotype definitely exists, but is quite small because it only takes inheriting a mere 10-20 genes to transform facial features.

----------


## MOESAN

> The reason why I think that your eyes look more Middle Eastern in terms of morphology(Eyelid, eye opening, shape):
> 
> 
> 
> North Africans or Albanians can have Middle Eastern looking eyes too.


Nice pics, but I don't see too much relevance in your posting of ONE choice for eyes of a country: we can accept some statistically relevant forms of eyelids for someones but in some other countries, the mix is so complicated and without clear numeric dominance of one model that it's of no use to choose one form among others. Your "spanish" eye can be seen easily in Northern Europe too.
Not to criticize your attempts.

----------


## Angela

> Nice pics, but I don't see too much relevance in your posting of ONE choice for eyes of a country: we can accept some statistically relevant forms of eyelids for someones but in some other countries, the mix is so complicated and without clear numeric dominance of one model that it's of no use to choose one form among others. Your "spanish" eye can be seen easily in Northern Europe too.
> Not to criticize your attempts.


I agree. I'm as Italian as anyone can be, and my eyes, my father's eyes, and my mother's eyes, none of them look anything like the picture labeled "Italian".

Also, I have studied in Spain (in the north) and traveled throughout Spain numerous times, but I rarely have seen a Spaniard with eyes like that. Doesn't mean they don't exist ofc.

I do know that they exist in Italy: my father's eyes are like that although green, not blue, many of my uncles have those eyes, and there are numerous famous Italian men who have eyes like that.

Giulio Berruti:


Flavio Montrucchio
Attachment 13331

Fabrizio Zunino
Attachment 13330

On the other hand, from the "hollers" of Kentucky, from old stock Colonial ancestry, Johnny Depp, with his beautiful big brown eyes.

----------


## Doggerland

Europeans have a thicker lateral area above the upper eyelid more often. When you search for pictures of attractive men, you will find that this trait will be selected by western people generally and they prefer this trait, even if it is rare in many etnicities.

Middle Easterns, Indians and Africans have broader Eyelids in general, this gives the eyes a protruding look (Googly eyes)

Two Indians:

Middle Eastern Eye Type: https://www.thefashionisto.com/wp-co...-Man-Dhoti.jpg

More European Type: https://mensopedia.com/wp-content/up...-in-2020-1.jpg

In my opinion “Its me” represent more the middle eastern eye type with broad eyelids and more googly eyes.

This seems to be the older type of eye shape, because it is also present in Pygmy: https://[email protected]

The opposite: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2f/49...df0afe3bca.jpg

Using betaface, the face recognition rhythm associates the young “Its me” with people like this:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...dshot_2007.jpg

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...y_McKenzie.jpg

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...REMY_SMITH.jpg

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ivkirche_4.jpg

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yaniv_Katan.JPG

----------


## Its me

> 5-10% is possible too. Doing a DNA test would be your best bet. 
> 
> The correlation between phenotype and genotype definitely exists, but is quite small because it only takes inheriting a mere 10-20 genes to transform facial features.


Only 10-20 ? Wow.Is that equally distributed in a sense that its 50% from your mother and 50% from your father or is it random ? Does it also have anything to do with gender and by this i mean if as a man-boy i get more from the father than the mother when it comes to purely external looks ?

----------


## Its me

> Europeans have a thicker lateral area above the upper eyelid more often. When you search for pictures of attractive men, you will find that this trait will be selected by western people generally and they prefer this trait, even if it is rare in many etnicities.
> 
> Middle Easterns, Indians and Africans have broader Eyelids in general, this gives the eyes a protruding look (Googly eyes)
> 
> Two Indians:
> 
> Middle Eastern Eye Type: https://www.thefashionisto.com/wp-co...-Man-Dhoti.jpg
> 
> More European Type: https://mensopedia.com/wp-content/up...-in-2020-1.jpg
> ...


While i can agree that there are similarities with these guys they have a ton more ME eyes than me.I definitely have nothing to do with the blond guy though  :Laughing:

----------


## Its me

> I agree. I'm as Italian as anyone can be, and my eyes, my father's eyes, and my mother's eyes, none of them look anything like the picture labeled "Italian".
> 
> Also, I have studied in Spain (in the north) and traveled throughout Spain numerous times, but I rarely have seen a Spaniard with eyes like that. Doesn't mean they don't exist ofc.
> 
> I do know that they exist in Italy: my father's eyes are like that although green, not blue, many of my uncles have those eyes, and there are numerous famous Italian men who have eyes like that.
> 
> Giulio Berruti:
> 
> 
> ...


The Fabrizio Zunino guys eyes and mine have many similarities (at least thats what i believe),he also reminds me of a Greek singer whose name i cant currently remember.Its also true for my family,none of us have a standart eye type from both my fathers and mothers side

----------


## Angela

> The Fabrizio Zunino guys eyes and mine have many similarities (at least thats what i believe),he also reminds me of a Greek singer whose name i cant currently remember.Its also true for my family,none of us have a standart eye type from both my fathers and mothers side


Perhaps Zunino's picture wasn't large enough. :)

----------


## Its me

> Perhaps Zunino's picture wasn't large enough. :)


Actually it wasnt even showing up so i had to search the guys name on google and i found this photo of himAttachment 13333 that is more natural than the other he takes as a model.I mostly based my opinion on the previous picture.Anyway i guess this "eye" thing has gone as far as it can go.

----------


## MOESAN

Doggerland, I read what ou post with interest, but concerning eyes, I would prefer to have all the people looking straight on and without any "comedian" effect, like volontarily half shut eyes or too "surprised" open eyes, or any weird angle of the face that can totally change the feeling we have when seeing at the pictures. My own eyes can change very much according to my feelings and positions (eve concerning the respective height of my internal and external eyelids, and the aspect of my fat input on my superior eyelids; I suppose it can be the same for a lot of people so...
That said, I would be very glad to can see more eyes of everywhere in the good conditions (straigth on neutral glances).

----------


## Androgenica

> Only 10-20 ? Wow.Is that equally distributed in a sense that its 50% from your mother and 50% from your father or is it random ? Does it also have anything to do with gender and by this i mean if as a man-boy i get more from the father than the mother when it comes to purely external looks ?


For example, one European and one Asian could make 10 European/Asian (50/50) mixed children. Some would look purely Asian or purely European, and some of a mixed phenotype in between both.

Eye shape differences are mainly a few genes. Plus let's say 3 kids have blue eyes (2 main genes OCA2 and HERC2) whereas the rest have brown.

Thus, 3 kids born with European eye shape and color, perhaps from random genetic luck or unknown environmental reactions(maybe the mother has lower vitamin d levels that then favours genes for less melanin as biological adaptations) could pass as European looking despite being half Asian genetically, while his brothers pass as Asian since they inherited those few eye shape/color genes from the Asian side instead of European, though are half European.

So, despite being 99.99% genetically similar siblings, that 0.001% difference in a few key genes in the eye area makes them look very different, the difference between Russian or Korean, perhaps.

Phenotype-genotype correlations can be an indicator at times, but can also be extremely misleading and downright incorrect at other times. It depends.

----------


## Its me

> Doggerland, I read what ou post with interest, but concerning eyes, I would prefer to have all the people looking straight on and without any "comedian" effect, like volontarily half shut eyes or too "surprised" open eyes, or any weird angle of the face that can totally change the feeling we have when seeing at the pictures. My own eyes can change very much according to my feelings and positions (eve concerning the respective height of my internal and external eyelids, and the aspect of my fat input on my superior eyelids; I suppose it can be the same for a lot of people so...
> That said, I would be very glad to can see more eyes of everywhere in the good conditions (straigth on neutral glances).


I was thinking of making a similar comment one of these days.If you play with the lighting and the angles enough you can change your face completely thats why i reuploaded some pictures were i was as "straight and neutral" as possible

----------


## Mordred

> I was thinking of making a similar comment one of these days.If you play with the lighting and the angles enough you can change your face completely thats why i reuploaded some pictures were i was as "straight and neutral" as possible


I was thinking exactly the same thing. It's not correct for example comparing someone who's laughing with being serious in a picture. Eyes will definitely look different.

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> For example, one European and one Asian could make 10 European/Asian (50/50) mixed children. Some would look purely Asian or purely European, and some of a mixed phenotype in between both.
> 
> Eye shape differences are mainly a few genes. Plus let's say 3 kids have blue eyes (2 main genes OCA2 and HERC2) whereas the rest have brown.
> 
> Thus, 3 kids born with European eye shape and color, perhaps from random genetic luck or unknown environmental reactions(maybe the mother has lower vitamin d levels that then favours genes for less melanin as biological adaptations) could pass as European looking despite being half Asian genetically, while his brothers pass as Asian since they inherited those few eye shape/color genes from the Asian side instead of European, though are half European.
> 
> So, despite being 99.99% genetically similar siblings, that 0.001% difference in a few key genes in the eye area makes them look very different, the difference between Russian or Korean, perhaps.
> 
> Phenotype-genotype correlations can be an indicator at times, but can also be extremely misleading and downright incorrect at other times. It depends.


So youre saying that the looks of someone are some sort of lottery ? Well ive heard that one before.Now another question that i was also pondering with a friend of mine,if i go and live to Sweden and a Swede comes to live in Greece for 1000 years will we lets say,exchange looks ? With this question i want to ask,purely out of curiosity,are our colors and "shapes" purely evolutionary in nature or is there some other deciding factor ? Will DNA in this theoretical scenario then look Scandinavian or will it look Greeck ?

----------


## Mordred

LoL. Now I finally got who you look like a bit. It was on my tongue for a while. I actually played in the same team as Tomas Svensson, our goalie for the Swedish national team in handball way back. I know him quite well. 



Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> LoL. Now I finally got who you look like a bit. It was on my tongue for a while. I actually played in the same team as Tomas Svensson, our goalie for the Swedish national team in handball way back. I know him quite well. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


Nice find.Hes a lot whiter than me though and with a bit wider longer face but i can see the similarities :) Handball ? I used to play basketball for many years but i throwed my chance of having some sort of professional career in the sport due to wrong decisions.

----------


## Mordred

> Nice find.Hes a lot whiter than me though and with a bit wider longer face but i can see the similarities :) Handball ? I used to play basketball for many years but i throwed my chance of having some sort of professional career in the sport due to wrong decisions.


Well he's probably whiter because of our garbage weather. I played semi-professional handball for almost 12 years in the 80's and 90's, did almost 2 years in Spain. But Tomas is on a different level. Sorry to hear that you didn't pursue your career in basketball, sports have been a huge part of my life and I miss the whole thing around it as well. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> Well he's probably whiter because of our garbage weather. I played semi-professional handball for almost 12 years in the 80's and 90's, did almost 2 years in Spain. But Tomas is on a different level. Sorry to hear that you didn't pursue your career in basketball, sports have been a huge part of my life and I miss the whole thing around it as well. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


I personally like the rainy-snowy weather but i couldnt live 24/7 in one weather condition.Heres almost always sunny but fortunately theres some cold months else it would be Africa 2.0.
Ive played soccer for 5 years and basketball for something like 12 years.After sports i mostly tried weight lifting and the last 2 years ive been bicycling big distances daily.I do miss the competitive part of team sports and i may reincorporate them at weekends if i manage to.
I think you forgot to answer a question i made a few posts back about the "feature exchange".Dont know if im wrong with what i say there but im really interested in an opinion :)

----------


## real expert

> Attachment 13272Attachment 13273


In the two pics, you look like a Mainland Greek. At least like some Athenian locals that I've seen during my holidays in Greece.

----------


## Its me

> In the two pics, you look like a Mainland Greek. At least like some Athenian locals that I've seen during my holidays in Greece.


Well i live in Athens :)

----------


## Mordred

> I personally like the rainy-snowy weather but i couldnt live 24/7 in one weather condition.Heres almost always sunny but fortunately theres some cold months else it would be Africa 2.0.
> Ive played soccer for 5 years and basketball for something like 12 years.After sports i mostly tried weight lifting and the last 2 years ive been bicycling big distances daily.I do miss the competitive part of team sports and i may reincorporate them at weekends if i manage to.
> I think you forgot to answer a question i made a few posts back about the "feature exchange".Dont know if im wrong with what i say there but im really interested in an opinion :)


Sorry can't find the question. Could you just paste it again?

You seem to also have a healthy background in sports. That's great, always easier to speak to people with the same interests. 

Regarding weather, as I wrote earlier I played for a club in Spain for two years and I've also played several tournaments and matches in Greece. Believe me you wouldn't like to trade countries. Perhaps for a couple of years but not more. 9 or 10 months a year of darkness, rain and snow and very low temperatures shouldn't be something you long for. Personally I hate it. That's why I played sports abroad and also work. 

For the moment I'm working at our facilities in Pila in Poland and I'm travelling between Germany (Nürnberg) and Poland quite often. But it's not a better weather in these countries either. I know I have a cousin that lives in Athens and got married there. I'm not that close with that part of my family on my mother's side because she doesn't speak to her siblings. So it's hard to get an address to her or more information. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> Sorry can't find the question. Could you just paste it again?
> 
> You seem to also have a healthy background in sports. That's great, always easier to speak to people with the same interests. 
> 
> Regarding weather, as I wrote earlier I played for a club in Spain for two years and I've also played several tournaments and matches in Greece. Believe me you wouldn't like to trade countries. Perhaps for a couple of years but not more. 9 or 10 months a year of darkness, rain and snow and very low temperatures shouldn't be something you long for. Personally I hate it. That's why I played sports abroad and also work. 
> 
> For the moment I'm working at our facilities in Pila in Poland and I'm travelling between Germany (Nürnberg) and Poland quite often. But it's not a better weather in these countries either. I know I have a cousin that lives in Athens and got married there. I'm not that close with that part of my family on my mother's side because she doesn't speak to her siblings. So it's hard to get an address to her or more information. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk



Ive always been the athletic type and i dont think ill ever quit.
When it comes to weather i somewhat get what youre saying because i have a relative living in Germany that when he visits us wont stop talking about the weather and wont leave the beach,i never quite understood his enthusiasm but when i hear things like 9 months of darkness its easier to see why he acts like that.I have been to Germany twice and it was both times summer,near Frankfurt and it was just raining almost every day.It was saddening to say the least.
You got relatives in Greece and specifically in Athens ? Lol i never saw that coming

The question i made goes like this and it was a reply to an answer (its just above the pictures of the guy you sent)

So youre saying that the looks of someone are some sort of lottery ? Well ive heard that one before.Now another question that i was also pondering with a friend of mine,if i go and live to Sweden and a Swede comes to live in Greece for 1000 years will we lets say,exchange looks ? With this question i want to ask,purely out of curiosity,are our colors and "shapes" purely evolutionary in nature or is there some other deciding factor ? Will DNA in this theoretical scenario then look Scandinavian or will it look Greeck ?

----------


## Mordred

> Ive always been the athletic type and i dont think ill ever quit.
> When it comes to weather i somewhat get what youre saying because i have a relative living in Germany that when he visits us wont stop talking about the weather and wont leave the beach,i never quite understood his enthusiasm but when i hear things like 9 months of darkness its easier to see why he acts like that.I have been to Germany twice and it was both times summer,near Frankfurt and it was just raining almost every day.It was saddening to say the least.
> You got relatives in Greece and specifically in Athens ? Lol i never saw that coming
> 
> The question i made goes like this and it was a reply to an answer (its just above the pictures of the guy you sent)
> 
> So youre saying that the looks of someone are some sort of lottery ? Well ive heard that one before.Now another question that i was also pondering with a friend of mine,if i go and live to Sweden and a Swede comes to live in Greece for 1000 years will we lets say,exchange looks ? With this question i want to ask,purely out of curiosity,are our colors and "shapes" purely evolutionary in nature or is there some other deciding factor ? Will DNA in this theoretical scenario then look Scandinavian or will it look Greeck ?


Haha. It's actually my first cousin on my mothers side. I'm not going to go to deep into my strange family, my aunt cut the ties with the rest of the family 40 years ago, but I know my cousin, her daughter, went to the American College in Athens and met an American-Greek in school and they got married. To be honest I don't know if they still live in Athens or outside. They probably have kids and everything but I don't know since we haven't spoken or met since the late 80s. 

After 1000 years you would definitely look different. And it's almost purely environmental. I heard an excellent show on the radio just a few weeks ago about this. The topic was a minority people called Sami. Sami are a minority people that live all the way north in Sweden, Norway and Finland. We call them indigenous people and they all had (today many have mixed) black hair and brown eyes. Since there's a lot of information you could read on Wikipedia and other sources I won't dig to deep. But the conclusion was that they ate almost only fish which has a lot of vitamin B12 so they didn't change their appearance that much. On the other hand Sami that lived much more to the south ate less fish and more animal meat and their phenotype changed to being lighter, blue eyes etc. I think there's a lot more people with better knowledge than me on this forum that knows much better how environment can change peoples "colours". We change over time, depending on a lot of factors, food, weather etc. 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> Haha. It's actually my first cousin on my mothers side. I'm not going to go to deep into my strange family, my aunt cut the ties with the rest of the family 40 years ago, but I know my cousin, her daughter, went to the American College in Athens and met an American-Greek in school and they got married. To be honest I don't know if they still live in Athens or outside. They probably have kids and everything but I don't know since we haven't spoken or met since the late 80s. 
> 
> After 1000 years you would definitely look different. And it's almost purely environmental. I heard an excellent show on the radio just a few weeks ago about this. The topic was a minority people called Sami. Sami are a minority people that live all the way north in Sweden, Norway and Finland. We call them indigenous people and they all had (today many have mixed) black hair and brown eyes. Since there's a lot of information you could read on Wikipedia and other sources I won't dig to deep. But the conclusion was that they ate almost only fish which has a lot of vitamin B12 so they didn't change their appearance that much. On the other hand Sami that lived much more to the south ate less fish and more animal meat and their phenotype changed to being lighter, blue eyes etc. I think there's a lot more people with better knowledge than me on this forum that knows much better how environment can change peoples "colours". We change over time, depending on a lot of factors, food, weather etc. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


Well 40 years ago i didnt even exist :P Ive got family members that have been lost or changed through time so yea i totally understand you.

They were lighter purely due to a diet change ? Wow thats a first.In general i didnt come here just to get "categorized" but also to learn and hear other peoples opinions thats why im making so many questions.

----------


## Angela

It is amazing to me that someone obsessing about his "racial" background can generate 75 posts.

Each to their own, I guess.

----------


## MOESAN

> For example, one European and one Asian could make 10 European/Asian (50/50) mixed children. Some would look purely Asian or purely European, and some of a mixed phenotype in between both.
> 
> Eye shape differences are mainly a few genes. Plus let's say 3 kids have blue eyes (2 main genes OCA2 and HERC2) whereas the rest have brown.
> 
> Thus, 3 kids born with European eye shape and color, perhaps from random genetic luck or unknown environmental reactions(maybe the mother has lower vitamin d levels that then favours genes for less melanin as biological adaptations) could pass as European looking despite being half Asian genetically, while his brothers pass as Asian since they inherited those few eye shape/color genes from the Asian side instead of European, though are half European.
> 
> So, despite being 99.99% genetically similar siblings, that 0.001% difference in a few key genes in the eye area makes them look very different, the difference between Russian or Korean, perhaps.
> 
> Phenotype-genotype correlations can be an indicator at times, but can also be extremely misleading and downright incorrect at other times. It depends.


Let's ne precise. NO, at the first generation, it doesn't work like this: for some traits (often hair and eyes pigmentation and some other traits), some gentically dominant aspects worn by a 'side' would pass to first generation children, when the most of other traits will pass fifty-fifty to this same generation; it's only after that begin the hazardous redistribution of traits, with maybe what could appear as a partial lost of dominance for some of these traits.

----------


## MOESAN

> It is amazing to me that someone obsessing about his "racial" background can generate 75 posts.
> 
> Each to their own, I guess.


It may be interesting if it stays a guessing game, without too much personal implication. 
It's why I don't took part too often.

----------


## Its me

> It is amazing to me that someone obsessing about his "racial" background can generate 75 posts.
> 
> Each to their own, I guess.


Obsessing ? Were just having some casual talk and being friendly to each other thats not obsession.This is a forum after all and its purpose is for people to have a conversation.Of course i have plenty of questions when it comes to talking about this matter and topic and the thread keeps somewhat going,since youre the only outlet i have to suffice my curiocity.I use your opinions as peer reviews because i consider you folks experts in these topics.

----------


## Its me

Deleted comment

----------


## Mordred

> Well 40 years ago i didnt even exist  Ive got family members that have been lost or changed through time so yea i totally understand you.
> 
> They were lighter purely due to a diet change ? Wow thats a first.In general i didnt come here just to get "categorized" but also to learn and hear other peoples opinions thats why im making so many questions.


Sorry being late, I didn't see your post until now. 

Yes diet, or let's say lack of certain food stuffs would in a long run change your appearance. It's well known we are for example taller than 100 years ago. That's a whole other science though. But it's definitely interesting with the Sami experiment. I will trying to find the article. 

I agree we just chill here and I don't feel anyone being obsessed about anything, you seem generally interested, that's all. 

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk

----------


## Its me

> Sorry being late, I didn't see your post until now. 
> 
> Yes diet, or let's say lack of certain food stuffs would in a long run change your appearance. It's well known we are for example taller than 100 years ago. That's a whole other science though. But it's definitely interesting with the Sami experiment. I will trying to find the article. 
> 
> I agree we just chill here and I don't feel anyone being obsessed about anything, you seem generally interested, that's all. 
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


I believe that were mostly getting taller because were eating a lot more than our ancestors did but i may be wrong  :Laughing:

----------


## firetown

> I believe that were mostly getting taller because were eating a lot more than our ancestors did but i may be wrong


I would say that whenever there are food shortages, shorter people in need of less food might do better and pass on their genes more likely than those taller and malnourished to the degree they are getting sicker.

----------


## MOESAN

> I would say that whenever there are food shortages, shorter people in need of less food might do better and pass on their genes more likely than those taller and malnourished to the degree they are getting sicker.


It occurred more than a time and in Brittany we had a Mesolothical pop which a lot of traits inherited from 'croma' (1m74) but who finished at a mean of height of only 1m55/58, spite being still "robust" in aspect. Very often this correspond sto some shortage.
BTW, if not irectly linked to this, it seems big persons are more exposed to different kinds of cancer, and in the rugby word, very often, the tallest men (forwards of the pack) die younger than the smallest (backwards, who had in ancient times more hard contact because defending more often on full speed opponents); I speak here of ancient rugby, now they are some limited doping and a lot of contacts at every level of the squad - and this deserves more studies, because an psychologic aspect could have been in play, with strong people having more risky deportments concerning health (and too much red meat to eat), maybe some selfconfidence?

But the causes are multi origins; otherwise, the *very* big guys have sometimes anomalies (a supplementary vertebra, a supplementary kidney ASO...) - but here we are in front of peculiar cases, with some glandular disorders, and why not too much "hormones of croissance"? these hormones are suspected in the cases of cancer.

----------


## Its me

> I would say that whenever there are food shortages, shorter people in need of less food might do better and pass on their genes more likely than those taller and malnourished to the degree they are getting sicker.


I mostly agree with this.The human body manages to adapt to almost anything though.I remember watching a documentary talking about some sever food shortages at some place in the Baltic countries or Scandinavia at some point in ww2 that led to many people dying but the next generations birthed from the survivors were reported having naturally undergone a mutation that allowed them to survive with less food.I think they had bigger hearts or something.In modern times theres abundance of food so theres always extra material that organisms can use to grow,back then not so much

----------


## Its me

> It occurred more than a time and in Brittany we had a Mesolothical pop which a lot of traits inherited from 'croma' (1m74) but who finished at a mean of height of only 1m55/58, spite being still "robust" in aspect. Very often this correspond sto some shortage.
> BTW, if not irectly linked to this, it seems big persons are more exposed to different kinds of cancer, and in the rugby word, very often, the tallest men (forwards of the pack) die younger than the smallest (backwards, who had in ancient times more hard contact because defending more often on full speed opponents); I speak here of ancient rugby, now they are some limited doping and a lot of contacts at every level of the squad - and this deserves more studies, because an psychologic aspect could have been in play, with strong people having more risky deportments concerning health (and too much red meat to eat), maybe some selfconfidence?
> 
> But the causes are multi origins; otherwise, the *very* big guys have sometimes anomalies (a supplementary vertebra, a supplementary kidney ASO...) - but here we are in front of peculiar cases, with some glandular disorders, and why not too much "hormones of croissance"? these hormones are suspected in the cases of cancer.


What do you mean with multi origins ?

----------

